# Couple Of My Grizzles



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

So far these 2 are the best yearlings out of the 12 I'm flying.They both seemed to show Intelligence since very young.First to do everything it seemed.The dark one(hen)is from my own breeding and the light one(cock)is from a top flyer in my combine.It's a red grizzle with very light red specs.Both are Janssen/Bandit crosses.The hen is from the pair that Aris gifted me last year.Her mother goes back to Jos Thone/Nepoleon.They are always the 1st home and 1st to trap.On their first 20 mile toss this morning they were already through the bars and eating when I pulled in.Also they both Rule the loft.I've been having to seperate them at feeding or they won't let the other birds eat.And also they've Naturally paird up.May be the start of a good thing.I know some won't agree,but they've impressed me so much since very young that I may just stock them instead of taking a chance on loosing them.The dark one's parents will throw a BB now and then(Nepoleon)on the bottom.Should've explained didn't fly young birds last year.The yearlings I have now have been loft flying and routing since last June.Time for the Road huh?


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Nice looking birds! I notice that you have some jagged wire mesh on the vent behind the birds. Does this ever cause injuries to the birds? Could they be clipped to prevent possible injury?


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

My breeding pair.The original cock escaped from me last year so Aris gifted me his bother a few months ago,who is even a better bird then his brother.He's a Powerful bird.I can barely hold onto to him with both hands.And I think he could beat me in an arm wrestling contest.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

No injuries in the nine months they've been in that loft,they'd have to fly up against the roof,which they never do.Never really noticed it til you mentioned it,but I will rectify that problem.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

your birds are well rounded..what do you feed?


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Good looking birds josepe, are they long distance birds.


----------



## Aris (Jul 26, 2010)

mom and dad some of their grandsons and grandaughter won some diplomas


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Daughter of Josepe's pair, won diploma then almost broke her wing the week after and never flew good after she hurt herself again, never looked in pain, but she did come home still.


----------



## Aris (Jul 26, 2010)

nice looking birds.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for the comments.They're short/middle distance birds.Though I've been told some of them will do well out to the 450 mark( Jos Thone blood).

I've been feeding Brown's feed for a long time,but the last two bags I got was Super Dusty and I had to sift it to get all the dust out.I picked up some of the Lizzie Mae feed on that trip and think I'm going to feed that from now on.It's Super Clean and the Quality looks great.

Looking Good Aris.We may be on the way to a new Grizzle Dynasty.

Hatch,
The dark grizzle is a younger sister to your hen.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Josepe said:


> No injuries in the nine months they've been in that loft,they'd have to fly up against the roof,which they never do.Never really noticed it til you mentioned it,but I will rectify that problem.


Just curious. No need to fix if no injury


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

I would've fixed before now if I had noticed it.Guess I was too busy looking at the birds.Rather be safe then sorry.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice looking griz.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Josepe said:


> Thanks for the comments.They're short/middle distance birds.Though I've been told some of them will do well out to the 450 mark( Jos Thone blood).
> 
> I've been feeding Brown's feed for a long time,but the last two bags I got was Super Dusty and I had to sift it to get all the dust out.I picked up some of the Lizzie Mae feed on that trip and think I'm going to feed that from now on.It's Super Clean and the Quality looks great.
> 
> ...


I did the same with the feed.. I got two bags of browns and both were dusty and did not like the looks of it.. changed to lizzie mae and I really do like their feed...very clean.


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Josepe said:


> So far these 2 are the best yearlings out of the 12 I'm flying.They both seemed to show Intelligence since very young.First to do everything it seemed.The dark one(hen)is from my own breeding and the light one(cock)is from a top flyer in my combine.It's a red grizzle with very light red specs.Both are Janssen/Bandit crosses.The hen is from the pair that Aris gifted me last year.Her mother goes back to Jos Thone/Nepoleon.They are always the 1st home and 1st to trap.On their first 20 mile toss this morning they were already through the bars and eating when I pulled in.Also they both Rule the loft.I've been having to seperate them at feeding or they won't let the other birds eat.And also they've Naturally paird up.May be the start of a good thing.I know some won't agree,but they've impressed me so much since very young that I may just stock them instead of taking a chance on loosing them.The dark one's parents will throw a BB now and then(Nepoleon)on the bottom.Should've explained didn't fly young birds last year.The yearlings I have now have been loft flying and routing since last June.Time for the Road huh?


 Milk crate nest boxes I love 'em they seem to be getting more popular I had a few pair lay on the floor so I placed them some crates they love'em. anyway nice birds!


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

I like the looks of that hen..pretty bird. Look healthy too!!


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks.Yea the crates are Handy.I'll be building some bigger and better lofts in the next couple of, months and will eventually go with the wooden ones with next fronts.I have 6 individual wire nest cages I'm using now also.The birds are as healthy as I can keep them.They're so Slick that I can barely hold them,like Silk.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Where are you guys getting the milk crates?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

almondman said:


> Where are you guys getting the milk crates?


If we told you we may have to kill you. hehehe.

no really, I see them behind stores but you are not supposed to take them..


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Aha! Another clandestine pigeon caper!!!! I was afraid that would be the answer.


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

almondman said:


> Where are you guys getting the milk crates?


I have seen them outside stores also. I was more fortunate a friend of mine owns a resturant I noticed he had them stacked up in the back so I asked him if I could take a few he was cool with it.I do provide nest boxes for my breeders but some of the pairs would rather make the nest on the floor so as soon as I see them making the nest I place a crate down and a nest bowl in it and they make the best of it I also place a piece of plywood on top to keep droppings from falling threw. anyway u can probably ask small store owners or resturants for them


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Being relatively new at this, I know this won't necessarily mean much, but I really like the looks of your grizzle. Very nice birds.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Don't steal them. As a person who works at a place that has milk crates we pay $5 deposit for them, so don't steal them. Ask and the person will probably sell it to you for $5


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Steal!?Mine come from my nephew who drives tractor trailer for the local dairy.Sometimes they fall of his truck when he goes by my house.
I can never seem to catch up with him to give them back.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Steal!!!! What steal? I would only borrow them for awhile! But I'm an old man and I might"forget"to give them back.
I will ASK around and pay for any I can find. Thanks for the heads up/idea.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks V-John.


----------

